# don't mess with a girls purse



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)




----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

If she had a purse and/or a gun, I didn't notice


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

boatnut said:


> If she had a purse and/or a gun, I didn't notice


i hear that


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Still not seeing a purse.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

She's a good shot!.. well atleast I assume so.. I uh kind of uh wasn't uh paying attention.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

My kinda lass, right there...


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Wouldn't that be more reason for thieves to mess with her purse? Its got a gun in it. If the gun was in her waistband I could see not messing with her purse...


----------

